# 2.5 SL MPG question...



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Hello,
I'm new to the forum, got a 2.5SL auto this past october and love it. My only complaint is the Mileage...I avg. 22 (at best) in the city and 25 (at best) on highway. In fact i just went from chicago to D.C. and back (avg 75-80 mph/perfect weather) and never got better than between 25-26 mpg. Being a truck guy, i'm not one to normally worry bout mileage, but i decided against the v-6 in part because of better mileage. I'm curious what others get with their 4 cylinders to see whether I have a legitimate complaint or whether i'm whining too much.

Thanks in advance for any responses and help!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I see about 23-25 city and when I drive over 100mi on the highway i'm at 28-29. I actually got 31mpg one time. I put in 89octane and I have some modifications to my car, but I'm thinking that your car might not be broken in yet... How many miles do you have on it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

I was at 4400 miles at the start of the trip. 700 miles one way. Now at about 5900. I wondered about that when i first got the car, but thought by now it would be broken in. This is of course, my first 'new' car, so I really don't know what to expect. Thanks for the input. I have to take it in for something else, so I may mention it to the dealer just out of curiosity.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I also have an automatic, which depending on how you drive, will help on gas mileage too.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *I also have an automatic, which depending on how you drive, will help on gas mileage too. *


I actually think Auto gets better gas mileage, I read one of those motor trends articles someone posted up.

@ 65 mph, 3100rpm with an auto....or somethign I dont remember verbatim, but my 5 speed Alti is at like 3300rpm....might sound small, but it makes a difference in the long run.

I drive somewhat easy, I get about 22mpg and 200 of that is usually freeway. Pretty crummy IMO


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

im averaging 18 city, only cause i have a 5 speed and im heavy on the gas, but normal driving in the city i get about 24 and 29 on the highway


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *im averaging 18 city, only cause i have a 5 speed and im heavy on the gas, but normal driving in the city i get about 24 and 29 on the highway *


just got back form a trip this weekend, avg, 31 @ 70mph.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

2.5 with an Auto, average about 26 per gallon in mixed driving.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Hmmm.. I'm not sure about this one. Driving conditions and altitude really very. We get people all the time that complain about gas mileage, there really isn't a solution unless you have a driveability problem.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Reading this thread, I’m really surprised how low the highway mileage is on the I4’s. Guess you guys are spirited drivers. LOL. I’ve had my 03’ SE since November and have done a few highway trips. My most recent one being a 480 mile round robin LA to SLO, burned 16.5 gallons, averaged 80-85 going and 70-75 coming back. I must be driving like a old man  ...


----------

